# Eclipse-Plugin für eigenes Code-Folding



## Arbon (27. Okt 2009)

Hallo

Ich suche im Moment ein eclipse Plugin für die aktuelle eclipse Version mit Unterstützung von eigenem Code-Folding, welches über Kommentare gesteuert wird.

sollte dann zB so aussehen:

// [VARIABLEN]

... viel variablen, getter, setter, etc. ...

// [/VARIABLEN]

und diese Region soll sich auf einem Mausklick einfalten. Finde es nähmlich ziemlich nervig, dass ich bei manchen Klassen erstmals durch die ganzen getter und setter scrollen muss, um zu den Methoden zu gelangen. Die getter und setter alle einzeln zu folden wäre zuviel Aufwand, außerdem wird viel mehr Platz gespart, wenn man gleich eine ganze Region foldet.

Habe bereits das Plugin "Coffee-Bytes" gefunden, allerdings ist dies veraltet und scheint bei meiner eclipse Version nicht zu funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## maki (27. Okt 2009)

Kenne keines, wäre imho aber schlechter Stil (so wie Code-Regions in C#), würde eher die Klassen besser strukturieren und die IDE nutzen um schnell zu navigieren.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Okt 2009)

Ich sehe das wie maki, allerdings ist es recht einfach dieses Plugin selbst zu implementieren. Gibt AFAIR sogar eine Aneitung in der Eclipse Hilfe.


----------

